# What are your goats' names and why?



## MrsCowher (Oct 17, 2012)

Hello,

I'm wondering what you have named your goats and what the reason behind the names is. 

We named our 1-2 year old girl Loretta, after the country singer Loretta Lynn. We wanted to use female country singer names and I love Loretta Lynn.

We named our 4 month old, who was born on our wedding anniversary, June. We named her both for the month she was born in and after the country singer June Carter Cash.

We named one of our 2.5 year olds Anita and the other Helen. We did that because they are the real June Carter's sisters. We wanted to be able to say we're going to see the Carter sisters instead of just the goats. 

What about you?

Sincerely,
Karen


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 17, 2012)

I have 6 goats. Four Kikos and two Nigerains. One buck of each. All mine came with names except my Kiko buck. I did rename my Nigerian buck but he still have his other name on his papers.

Kiko buck -- Moses -- I named him. Why that name? idk I just like it.
Kiko doe -- Alana -- She came with it. Not a big fan of it.
Kiko doe -- Sis -- Came with it and I love it!!
Kiko doe -- Arianna -- Came with it. I didn't like it at first but I really like it now. She's my baby.
Nigerian buck -- Caleb, real name Ben Rembrandt -- Didn't liek the name Ben for him and I liked the name Caleb so I renamed him.
Nigerian doe -- Coco -- Came with it. I was nto a fan at all and still don't love the name but there's no way I'm renaming her.


----------



## marlowmanor (Oct 17, 2012)

We have 4 goats right now.
BlackJack ~ pygerian (pygmy/ND) wether. He was our first goat and we got him for the kids so they named him.
Bob ~ BlackJacks twin brother and also a wether. When we first got him he went to my DHs uncle who was battling cancer to be a companion. They named him. When DHs uncle passed away we brought Bob back to join our herd. My inlaws have told us we are not allowed to sell Bob because he was my DHs uncles goat so Bob is here for life it seems.
Bailey ~ pygmy doe. Her original name was Sydney but DH didn't like that name. Said it was a boy name (he works with 2 Sydneys who are male) so I came up with Bailey and it has stuck with her. She is our pretty, shy, and quiet doe. She has come along way since we got her. She used to run if you just looked at her but has calmed down a lot and tamed down well since we got her. 
Dixie ~ nigerian doe. We think she may have a touch of pygmy in her too. When we were thinking up names for her DH suggested Dixie and since he rarely suggests names I went with it.

Our oldest son has determined that the next female we get needs to be named Butterscotch!  We joked that maybe we just need to name all the baby girls born here that we are going to sell Butterscotch so we don't get attached to them! 

We've debated whether we are going to try to go with a theme for kids born here, but haven't come up with anything yet. We may just name what we feel like naming them or let the kids name them.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Oct 17, 2012)

Got 2 goats.

Nigerian doe ~ Sass, asked someone for suggestions, got Sassafrass, but my mom wanted ME to name him instead of looking up names, so we nick named her Sass, which, BTW, is the PERFECT name for her 
Nigerian wether ~ Chugiak, named after the town we got them from


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 17, 2012)

Mama  Her registered name is Philamena of  something ot other farm.  She is such a mamma that it is sacreligious to call her anything else.

Rum Raisin Brownie  - Her mother was Caramel. and I wanted to go with a sweet treat theme.

Ian Artemis Flan - his mother was also Caramel.  He is named after a deployed Marine named Ian on whose birthday he was born.  He got to choose the middle name.  AND Flan is a sweet treat.

Trump Card - he was just trumping his brother in everything he did so I started to say he was the trump card in the herd.

Houdini - escaped every paddock and fence we put him in.  

Jelly Bean - looked like a little jelly bean when I go her so the name stuck.

Dot - has one tiny white dot on her little brown side.

Polka - is Dot's twin and has three little polka dots on her nose.  

I Hyeon (pronounced EE hyun)- was the name of a little Korean boy I used to teach in Korea who had a sweet little happy personality.  So does my little buckling

Seo Hyeon (pronounced sew hyun)- was another little Korean boy I used to teach.  He had a more outgoing of the two boys, but I Hyeon and Seo Hyeon were always together and always happy and sweet.

Rhea Perl (aka Perl) - Jelly Beans kid.  Named after Rhea Perlman.  wife of Danny DeVito.  The perfect marriage between Houdini and Jelly Bean.   Little, cute, spunky and smart as heck.  Houdini reminds me of Danny Devito.  If Jelly Bean had had a boy it would have been named Danny Dee...   Her nickname is Little Perl or Perly Que.


----------



## elevan (Oct 17, 2012)

Daisy - Pygmy doe - that was her name when we got her.
Ranger - ND buck - I was testing names out loud and when I said that he looked right at me.
Snickers - Pygmy / ND buck - He's the color of a Snickers bar, chocolate, nougat and caramel  
Kingston - Pygmy wether - As an honor to my grandpa, it was his middle name
Diva - Pygmy doe - She's a diva
Maggie - Pygmy doe - It's actually Maggie Maehem (as in mayhem).  She's a trouble maker
Lilly - Pygmy doe - her name when we got her
Precious - Pygmy / ND doeling - DH thought she was just so precious  
Priya - Pygmy / ND doeling - Priya means beloved, she's her mama's beloved
Goldie - Pygmy doe - her name when we got her
Manch - LaMacha / Alpine wether - just an abbreviated moniker to identify him
Alp - Alpine wether - just an abbreviated moniker to identify him


----------



## wannacow (Oct 18, 2012)

I am naming the animals on my farm "old" names that most kids don't want to be saddles with.   
Apple-nubian (already named) and her daughter, Blossom
Charlotte-saanen (already named) and her daughter Fern (Girl in Charlotte's Web)
Stella!-saanen (Street Car Named Desire)  I yell Stella! alot...  
Frosty-nubian (ears were frost bitten when she was born as she was a surprise)


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Oct 18, 2012)

We group ours into blood-lines. 
Hot Mammas does are being named after women in history that were consider Beautiful(Hot) women. So far we have gotten two does from her and we named them Cher and Raquel.  We did not name Hot Mamma, she came to us with that name. 

All of Nibbles does are named after snack food, Popcorn, Apples, Peaches ect....

One older doe has several does in our herd and we named them after things to do with outerspace,  Nova, Star, and Haley

Glory camed named when we purchased her, and she had a duaghter this year and I looked up the word "glory" and found the Cloe is a name that is related to the term "glory" so we named her daughter "cloe".  There was a pretty big list of names meaing or related to "Glory", Charmain and chleopatra and tulia are on my list of possible future names. 

Our doe Indie came from Indiana, so we named her "Inde" and one of her daughters is named Anna.  But another one of her daughter is named Pepper. That is what my son chose to name her. He was showing her that summer and we allowed him to pick the name. 

A past herd sire we purchased came from "Ole MInor Farm" so we named him Ollie and a doe we purchased at the same time was named Olive.  

Well, you all get the idea.


----------



## mama24 (Oct 18, 2012)

My first 2 goats my kids named after characters in the cartoon Naruto.

Tsunade (Saanen/Boer) is my herd queen, really big girl, about 170lbs, all white with a cream colored hood. Tsunade is a figure in Japanese folklore, and if we ever get a buck, we'll name him Jiraiya to go along with her.

Shizune (50% Kiko, the rest Nubian/Boer) red roan with brown moonspots. She gets called "that bad Kiko" affectionately sometimes. She is definitely the smartest in our little herd, and if there's a way to get a treat, she'll figure it out.

Cookie (75% Kiko) Shizune's daughter, sweetest baby girl goat in the world! My kids named her Cookieb/c when she was born she was light brown with chocolate brown spots, just like a chocolate chip cookie! With age, she has lightened to a red roan with lighter brown and white spots, similar to her mom, though her coat has more gold and isn't as red as her mom.

Caramel (Saanen/Boer, Tsunade's aunt, though they're the same age) came with the name, she is all white with a little bit of tan on her head

Lily and Cream, twin Alpine/Saanen doelings, they are a light cream color. Their names were Lily and Lucy when we got them, but we had a goose named Lucy at the time, so renamed her Cream. Lily was a name I considered for Cookie, so I was happy to keep that name. 

Bill is our teeny tiny sickly Boer wether. He only weighs about 50lbs and is well over a year old now. He just isn't growing. He was given to me for free b/c he was so sickly. My friend thought moving him to a place where goats haven't been on pasture for years and years might help him get over his persistent parasite issues, but it hasn't. I think I'm going to put him down b/c he just always looks terrible and horribly skinny.

We also have a pretty little brown agouti doe (is that a color for goats? That's what I'd call her if she were a rabbit. lol) that I got from a friend last weekend. We haven't named her yet. She's a chubby stocky girl with stubby legs, super cute. looks like an Alpine/Pygmy mix. I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 18, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> We group ours into blood-lines.
> Hot Mammas does are being named after women in history that were consider Beautiful(Hot) women. So far we have gotten two does from her and we named them Cher and Raquel.  We did not name Hot Mamma, she came to us with that name.
> 
> All of Nibbles does are named after snack food, Popcorn, Apples, Peaches ect....
> ...


Yours is pretty cool. I like it.


----------



## bigmike (Oct 18, 2012)

My goats names are;

Cupcake- my Lamancha doe, was named when I got her

Goatie- my Dwarf nigerian - she was named by my teenage daughter

Butterscotch- my Dwarf nigerian wether- named by my 12 yo daughter because he is butterscotch colored

That's all for now.Hoping to get a herd sire soon so will have to name him.....




Bigmike


----------



## marlowmanor (Oct 18, 2012)

bigmike said:
			
		

> My goats names are;
> 
> Cupcake- my Lamancha doe, was named when I got her
> 
> ...


Butterscotch is what my 5 year old wants to name a new baby goat when we get one. So DH and I joked that we'll just name all the kids we are going to sell Butterscotch so we don't get attached to them.  First boy I've heard named Butterscotch though.


----------



## poorboys (Oct 18, 2012)

alot are indian names, cowboy names, or old 60'70' music, like dream weaver,maggie mae. sometimes I try to keep part of the mom or dads name in it, just depends, I have names like wyatt earp, wild Bill, Clemetime, fun names for me, maybe I was born in the old days, teen-ager in the 70's oops,


----------



## porkchop48 (Oct 18, 2012)

Very interesting post. 

Lets see I have

Nubian - Super Goat ( She jumped over DH trying ot get away one day and he caught her mid air and said SUPER GOAT. It stuck)
Nubian - SGS ( easy one there, Super goats sister)
Nubian/ mix doe - Tut. SGS's kid. The next letters in the alphabet were THT. So the name Tut came. 
Nubian - Bailey - Born on St pattys day
Nubian - Ditto - Looked just like Bailey as a kid so got named Ditto

Lamacha Doe - Vango ( easy one there)

Boer doe - Mini me. Use to hang out with phillip the calf all the time. He is black and white so is she. Mini me 
Boer Doeling - Cee CeeCame with the name Mary Jane. Did not want people thinking she was named after weed and did not   
           really like the  name anyways. DH suggested Cocaine Katie as a smart butt remark so the name Cee Cee stuck
Boe Buck - Nonnie - Called him no name for so long, needed a real name. 
Boer doe - Kreature - Was the ugliest goat I had ever seen when I bought her. Mineral deficient, curly hair, skin and bones.  Now one 
          of my best looking does but the name stuck

Alpine Buck - Stinky - Well he stinks
Alpine doe - Kurt - Named after a friend of ours who sounds way too much like a goat
Alpine doe - Steiner - Named after same friend

Fainter - Elvis - Has some funky hair going on 
Fainter doe - Presley - Elvis's girlfriend so it seemed like an appropiate name.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 21, 2012)

Attitude-named after his crabby sire, who escaped from a lease, lived by himself in the woods for 2 weeks, and as soon as he got back home he beat the crap out of the other 4 bucks, one of which was top buck before Sr. left. Jr. has all the attitude and cockiness of his sire, to the point where he prances everywhere and walks like a rooster. Pure Attitude.

Adeleine (Addy, Big Momma)-I just liked the name. Couldn't think of a better one.

Black Widow (Nat, Natasha)-I didn't pick her name, but I'm not complaining since it's a super easy naming theme.


----------



## Mamaboid (Oct 21, 2012)

Brandy, Kiko/Nubian Doe - is the color of brandy.

Dude, tri color Fainter Buck - He is THE Dude and he knows it.

Elsie, white and black Fainter Doe - Her name was Esther and we changed it because she looked like a cow to us so she became Elsie.

Eli, White and cream Fainter Buck- was named by original owners and they got him from Amish.  He has a great long beard and looks like and old Amish man 

Stephanie, brown and white Nubian Doe - came with the name....gets called Steph most of the time.

Dusty, silver gray mixed up little girl.  She is ND/Alpine X Fainter/Angora. - We named her because when we got her she was real fuzzy and looked like a dust bunny.

Elijah E, White Fainter buckling out of Elsie and Eli.  One of triplets - We name our kids with same first letter as Mom and first letter of Dad in name. So E for Elsie and because of the Amish connection Elijah just seemed right.  The E is for Dad Eli.

Erin E, White Fainter doeling out of Elsie and Eli. One of triplets - See above.

Elizabeth E, White Fainter doeling out of Elsie and Eli.  One of triplets - See above.

Dandy D, First born son of Dusty and Dude, silver gray carbon copy of his Mom.- Blue eyed and just a Dandy little guy.

Sherry D, First born daughter of Stephanie and Dude.  Beautiful brown and white Nubian/Fainter girl - named after my sister whose birthday she was born on.

Sunny, Mini Nubian Doe. - came with the name, but it really fits her. She is the most bouncy, lovable little gal with a sunny disposition and her face is to die for.

Right now we have the real possibility of having 10 to 13 kids born in the next 5 months.  I cannot wait to see what names we come up with for the new babys.


----------



## verkagj (Oct 21, 2012)

Mine are:
Leah - was Leonara when I got her
Allie - was Alejandra when I got her
Pepper - already named when I got her. They all had "P" names.
O.B. - for Orphan Boy. The little buck we got in April. Owner said he was weaned too soon because Mama died.

DooDad - little buck that had kidney failure and had to be put down. He had "big ones"
WingNut - little buck that got stolen. Husband into airplane stuff.


----------



## CocoNUT (Oct 21, 2012)

Flora and Fauna (dairy crosses) - AKA - Pain in my hinie!  We got them together and my 8 year-old named them after the fairy godmothers in Sleeping Beauty.
                                                    For the record - Fauna would "dance around" like a Faun of greek mythology. 

Jimmy (Spotted Nubian wether) - Came named as Jimmy Buffet due to very minor "parrot mouth" issue. We were going to adopt a wether and name him "Merry" as is Merry Weather - of the 
                                                   Sleeping Beauty film...but  Jimmy was used to his name and we weren't that attached to that whole "theme."
Sophie (Nubian doe) -                 Came named as such. We also call her "baby goat" as she's much smaller/stunted than the others. 
Lyla (Nubian doe) -                     Came named as such.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 21, 2012)

Right now all my goats are purchased goats so I didn't name them. But I do biblical names. I'm a Christian and there are some really cool names in the bible.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 21, 2012)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Right now all my goats are purchased goats so I didn't name them. But I do biblical names. I'm a Christian and there are some really cool names in the bible.


Like Moses.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 21, 2012)

Heidi- because she is a tri and just looked like a Heidi (Nigerian Dwarf)

Katie- wanted to name her Holly but everyone hated it and everyone agreed to Katie (Nigerian Dwarf) sister to Heidi

Millie- my son named her Amelia so it's Millie for short, the breeder's grandchildren were calling her Molly. Millie suits her because she is             
  real sweet but always in trouble(innocently-not much sense) like Amelia Badelia. Boy is she is a beauty! (Lamancha)

Will- Named him at two days old when the breeder sent me picks of my new buckling boy. He looked soooo dignified. By the time I picked                him up from the breeder he didn't look quite the same! He should be named funny face or Pinnochio! His color is very deep but the   colored areas on the face make him look sooo undignified, really funny face. Hard to take him serious  . I love his colors and I think he is going to throw some great color but good golly I hope none of his kids have the color on their face. He has great structure but the big black splotch that runs on the one side and down his cheek makes him look !  (Nigerian Dwarf)

Kid- We call her c-1 ( actually straw hat calls her that, I call her baby) no name yet. I'm not sure if I am going to retain her or not.    (Nigerian Dwarf- Heidi's and SHK "Caleb" kid)


----------



## 2goats8kids (Oct 22, 2012)

Our herd name is "Herb of Grace", so we wanted herbs as "middle" names - chose the herbs that match the goat's predominant color.

Sarabi Saffron: "Sarabi", from the Lion King movie, because when she was new and we were choosing names, she looked like a little lion cub.

Selkie Santolina: The breeder called her a "blue roan", so we played with names from a family favorite movie, "The Secret of Roan Inish". There is a magical creature in the movie called a selkie, so that's where we got that.

It's been fun reading how people came to their goat names!


----------



## Splashy (Oct 22, 2012)

I have 4 goats. 3 of them were already named when I got them.

Splash - She Is the lamancha herd queen.

Sandy - she is an alpine.

Hope - she is also an alpine.

Ephraim- is our pygmy buck(Don't tell him he's a pygmy) I named him Ephraim because it means fruitful.                        

Lulu


----------



## MrsCowher (Oct 24, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> Daisy - Pygmy doe - that was her name when we got her.
> Ranger - ND buck - I was testing names out loud and when I said that he looked right at me.
> Snickers - Pygmy / ND buck - He's the color of a Snickers bar, chocolate, nougat and caramel
> Kingston - Pygmy wether - As an honor to my grandpa, it was his middle name
> ...


Did you choose Maggie Maehem because of the movie Whip It?


----------



## hbmimsy (Oct 30, 2012)

Mine are all Shakespearean names. 
Puck (La Mancha) and Theseus (Nigerian Dwarf) from A Midsummer's Night Dream
Beatrice (Mini-LaMancha) from Much Ado About Nothing
and Phoebe (Mini-Alpine) is from As You Like It.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Oct 31, 2012)

Just picked up our first goats last night. They were intended for dog food but Drew wants to keep them around to mow the pasture for a while.

They are Guido and Tuffy, 3 year old Angora goats.  Those are the names they came with and I kind of like them


----------



## SillyChicken (Oct 31, 2012)

Mike and Ike.......(pygmy wethers) they came that way

I have to add we got a Nigerian do already named star.


----------



## wishin4horses (Oct 31, 2012)

This was fun reading all the names.  3 pages and everyone so different!

We bought our first doeling and wether last year and named her Little China (her mom's name was China and we loved it) 
and hubby named him Denver.   We decided to name any new babies after places on our 'want to visit someday' list.

This spring, we got twins from China and we named the first Vegas after the place we wanted to go for our honeymoon but didn't get there.   The second was harder,  My son wanted to name her Rome and my daughter wanted to name her Jamaica.  
We got out the globe and found Italy would be a perfect name.   

This summer, we bought a buckling and named him Rome, he gets Romeo alot.

Next spring, the first baby girl was promised to be named Jamaica.
And if we get twins again, we may get a Disney.


----------



## Egg_Newton (Nov 6, 2012)

I have a white ND with blue eyes named Heavenly cause sue looks so angelic.. A buckskin named Abigail cause I love the Beatles and already have a dog named Abbey. a gold doe who I call Miss Sue cause she was already named Tiramisu when I got her. And a new baby who I'm leaning toward Cocoa cause she is chocolate.


----------



## Egg_Newton (Jan 10, 2013)

I now have a Mini Nubian whose name is Toasted Marshmallow. I've been calling her Mellow cause she's so sweet and calm.


----------



## KinderKorner (Jan 11, 2013)

The first goat here is named Goatie. Because we couldn't think of a name and we would say, "Oh she is such a cute little goatie."

I'll be the first to say I'm not a really good namer. I had a female horse named Dukie (which means poop) 

The goats we bought came with names. So we name any babies from the line with relating names.

Such as one is named Lily. So we name all her babies something to do with plants or flowers. Such as Dandelion, or Jasmine.

We had a buck name Theo, and he has triplet bucklings so we named them Alvin, Theodore, and Simon. 

Most all names here get shortened to something that ends with an "ie" sound, because it seems to roll off the tongue better. 

Examples being,

Jacob to Jakie
Angeliese to Angie
Toby
Goatie
Jasmine to Jazzy
Percy
Oswald to Ozzie
Lily
Dandelion to Dandy
Iggy
Ruby
Calipso to Callie
Izzie
Elegance to Ellie

The list just goes on and on. 


I've had too many to share them all but you get the idea.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 11, 2013)

Bought 3 new goats this summer.  The breeder has a background in horticulture and names all of his animals botanical names.
Zamia
Coleus
Rosmarinus.

First 3 we bought were already named:
Katie
Minnie 
Ginger

Our first buck we named:
Rocky.  He just looked like a Rocky.  His registered name is Rocky Road like the ice cream.

Our second buck was already named.  The breeder named all her animals that year after bodies of water
Caspian for the Caspian Sea.

All that have been born on our farm we don't have a particular reason.  Just good solid "goat" sounding names 
Cocoa
Buttercup
Cookie
Hazel
Taffy
Snowflake
Daisy
Buffy
Clara Belle
Clementine
Scooter
Big Brown


----------



## julierx1 (Jan 11, 2013)

Not the greatest namer in the world
Lucy ( just sounded good at the time)
Oreo ( black and white)
Jumpin Jack ( when I went to buy him the old owner put him on a leash and he literally jumped all the way to the truck)
Betty ( Old owner called her Betsy but that seemed to hard for my 5 yr old to get correct)
Lucy Belle ( named when I got her)
Bella (named already)
Lipstick   "Lippy"  (solid white w/pink lips as if she has lipstick on)
Bounce  ( Nigerian Dwarf Buck names when I got him)
Zee
Chester ( off of gumsmoke)
Bailey

I did have 2 different goats named Gomer Pyle because my 5 yr old loves the show

and I have a baby calf living w/ my goats that we call Baabette!! She acts like a goat


----------



## FahrendorfFarms (Jan 11, 2013)

Here on the ridge we raise Purebred Boers this year I bought out 2 different herds and only one bunch came with names the others had numbers so they got names

Bucks
Cutter he was a c-section baby
Titanium Motion or Titan larger of the twins


Does
Lucy- came with her name
Dot- she is a black roan came with the name
Motive for the motion- motive cause she had me so crazy i didn't need one
Patty- born on st patricks day
Little Lucy- She had a sister named ethel
Dazzle- had a sister named razzle
Georgia Peach- name for josh gracins greatest state of mind, she had a sister named colorado snowflake and a brother named tennessee whiskey
Miracle- cause she weighed 10lbs and her dam only weigh 60(complete accident)
Kat
Fancy pants- she is a caped doe split right in half red and white
Bree
Cameron- Her sires name is diez
Pushy-cause she is
Valentine- has a perfect heart on her forhead
Sunday- bought with name and she was born on a sunday
Red Nanny- its her name and quess what she is solid red, go figure

they have some interesting names i think


----------



## Fluffygal (Jan 11, 2013)

Cool post, fun to read all the names.

Mine are:
Bella - Pygmy doe, cus she is pretty girl 
Oreo - 1/2 Pygmy / 1/2 ND, she made me think of Oreo cookies when I first saw dried up after she was born. She is tame but fiesty like her mom Bella.
Fiona - unregistered Nubian doe, I  changed her name cus I did not like her orginal name of Larissa. She just looked more like Fiona. She is my luv bug and goofy girl. She cannot stand it if anyone else is getting my attention.
Abel - ND buck, just got him. Named him Abel because I promised my Dad that I am able to keep the herd small. Also, cus hopefully he is able to handle all those fiesty does.
Bebe - ND doeling, just got, she just looks like a Bebe and so cute and sweet.


----------



## marilyn1 (Jan 12, 2013)

I have 2 nigerian dwarf goats:
The boy came with the name Butter Ball.  It was cute and fit him.  He was rather round.  My niece has a dog named that, So I wanted to change it.  
The more I watched him he reminded me of a black and white calf  
He is black and white with white hairs all around his eyes which make his eyes look very large and round.  So I started calling him MOO MOO.  And it just stuck.

I couldn't remember the little girls name she came with.  She is a sweet little petite thing brown and white and looks like a little antelope with  kind of straight horns and a big white star in the middle of her face. 
 I thought to my self. your like a sunny day and always put a smile on my face .  So Sunny Day became her name. 

So I have Moo Moo and Sunny Day.  A day never goes by that they don't make me laugh .


----------



## nmred (Jan 12, 2013)

We have two nubian does that were named when we got them:  Liza, the herd queen, and Charlotte.  

We kept one of Liza's doelings and named her "Sweety" because I'm always calling the babies "sweety."  As in, "come on, sweety, go see mama."  She is really misnamed, though, as she is a brat and not sweet at all.  She was bred this year, so I'm hoping that will calm her down.

We are planning on keeping one of Charlotte's bucklings this year.  Thanks to one of the earlier posts from someone with a Charlotte who named her doeling Fern because that is the name of the girl in Charlotte's Web, I think I will call him Wilber, after the pig in the book.    I think that will be cute!

After that, any we keep will be named after flowers/plants.  I read somewhere where someone does that, and I thought it was a good idea.  We'll see....we usually sell all our babies to a man who runs a petting zoo so only name the ones we keep.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Jan 12, 2013)

Two of our three goats are registered, so they came with their names. They are my 9 year old's goats.

Trixie is really "Mullins Croft Trixie Pop." Her mom and grandma both have "pop" in their names. My daughter was going to call her something else all together as a call name, but Trixie stuck- and it really fits her. If we ever sell a registered buck out of her we want to call him "Pop Gun." Not sure on a doeling, but Pixie Pop, PopTart, and Popscicle have been discussed. Her 1/2 sister is Pop star.

Our wether is Riggs, but we usually call him "Little Boy." He's not little, but he's probably the only boy we will have around here for a long time. He's Boer/Nubian and a heart breaker.

Our ND is "Tanya's Dream Black Orchid" and we really liked Orchid, so we call her Orchy (Or- key). She is actually 1/2 owned by my 3 year old who shows her when he can- and he called her "Orchy" the first time we saw her before we even know we would get her.


----------



## rinksgi (Jan 22, 2013)

Our does are after flowers: Daisy May and Lilly Beth. Daisy just kidded two doelings, so they are Dahlia Cupcake(in honor of some friends-long story) and Buttercup(can't think of a good middle name). Our bucks are named after diciples: John Peter(the doeling's sire) and Andrew James, my 2 month old Nubian.


----------



## woodsie (Jan 23, 2013)

We got two little doelings at the end of summer on my 3 year old's birthday so my girls got to name them. So we have a Lilac and Rose as luck would have it their favourite things to nibble on are...you guessed it Lilacs and Roses! They did a number on my grapes too...if I had a wether his name would have been Concord (concord grapes). 

We pick up our two Nubian does on Saturday and are trying to find good flower names. Suggestion welcome! We have seriously considered naming them Thistle and Burdock in hopes that the trend would continue and that would be their favourite food as we have some GIANT thistles and big patches of burdock and I am getting really sick of picking burrs out of the GPs fur.


----------



## suzeqf (Feb 4, 2013)

We are getting 2 dwarf nigerian does in May and we've already picked out names

Beretta will be my daughthers goat she loves to target shoot 
Tigger will be mine and I love the thought of having a bouncy little goat around so Tigger was a given


----------



## bbredmom (Feb 6, 2013)

We always name in TV/Movie themes.

First set of goats was westerns, so we had Butch Cassidy, Sundance Kid, Etta, and Duke

Next was Greek Gods, so we had Zeus (our Buck), Poseidon, Athena, Aries, Metis, Themis, and a bunch I can't remember off the top of my head (a lot of babies that year...)

Next was My Little Pony, Old School. Firefly, speedy, nibbles, dibbles, Masquerade

Last year was Firefly. So Capt Mal, Zoey, River, Simon, Kaylee (which somehow morphed into Haley), and Inara

Ginger came with her name. 

And our two newest were named in a facebook contest. Amelia and Melody from Dr. Who.

This year is going to be "The West Wing".


----------



## SassyKat6181 (Feb 6, 2013)

3 Nigerian Dwarfs that my 5 yr old son named

Sally - a character from his favorite movie cars
Caramel - she is the same color as the dessert topping
Digger - favorite monster truck "grave digger" so i shortened it

They have different registered names though.  Sally is Beautiful Melody and Caramel is Perfect Harmony (they are sisters, names chosen by breeder)  so we named the buck Ode to Joy, to keep with the music theme and his dams name is Almond Joy


----------



## G6momma (Feb 6, 2013)

My five year old is our register of deeds: two of our goats came named. The other are named after Barbie princesses... Our next doe kid will be named queen Esther.


----------



## NancyP (Feb 6, 2013)

We are going through the alphabet with ours. The first was Abigail, next is Beauregard then Cindy  Lou.  We are currently waiting on Cindy to kid and they will get D names.


----------



## Emzi00 (Apr 2, 2013)

I have two 3 week old alpine kids. Their names are Billie and Oliver. Billie is a doe and Oliver will be a wether. Well, Billie's name is just funny and I love the name Oliver.


----------



## michickenwrangler (Apr 2, 2013)

The Older Does-state theme (two came with those, didn't like what Okie's owners were calling her --Olive-- so I changed it to Oklahoma to go with the theme
Maryland, Carolina and Oklahoma

Bucks-
Trapper John (yes, from M*A*S*H. Had another named Radar at the time)
Morado (Spanish for purple because he has purplish brown coloring)

Younger Generation

Air-ica (airplane ears)
Olivia (came with that name)
Angel (daughter named her)
Blanco (white in Spanish)


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 2, 2013)

Katie
Minnie
Ginger
Buttercup
Hazel
Cocoa
Cookie
Taffy
Clara Belle
Clementine
Buffy
Daisy
Snowflake
Zamia
Coleus
Rosmarinus
Rocky
Caspian
Scooter
Big Brown
Just had 4 kids 2 boys and 2 girls yet unnamed.  We don't need to name them, somebody else does


----------



## Queen Mum (Apr 2, 2013)

This year's babies:

Mama's kids:

Troy Boy - named after a neighbor who is kind of wild and goat like.
Raina Rhiannon - she is very regal and queen like like her mama.  The names mean queen and goddess of fertility.   
Sweet Pea - a runt who got sick.  She is sweet and delicate.   A real sweet little pea.  

Brownie's kids:

Bisquit   
Gravy  

Just cause they are both warm, soft and inviting...

Jelly Beans Kids:

Coffee - coffee colored 
Oreo - he's black with a white stripe in the middle.
Socks - she has four white socks.

The neighbor kids named them.

Dot's kid:

Wonee...

The neighbor boy picked the name.  Not sure of his inspiration for the name...  Other than his dad is named Ronnie and my room mate is named Ronnie.


----------



## Canadiannee (Apr 3, 2013)

GREAT names everywhere!

I have the hardest time coming up with names for my animals... but ask me to suggest names for someone else's and it's game on!

This years newbies are -

Pygmies

Angus (Buck) - I'm Scottish, so needed a good strong Scottish name in my herd

Cuthbert (Buck) - He just looked like a Cuthbert to me 

Prudence (Doe) - She's just kind of prudish and snippity... (Pru for short)

Calpurnia (Doe) - The tattle tale of the herd... always yelling "MMMMmmmmaaaaaa" when someone is acting up, so she needed a tattle tale sorta name

Elspeth (Doe) - Grown up daughter suggested it. (Ellie for short)

Boers

Augustus (Buck) - Always liked the name (Auggie for short)

Agnes (Doe) - Decided to name her Agnes in memory of a her breeders Mother who had passed away (Aggy for short)

Minwinta (Doe) - Named after a family owned race horse (Winnie for short)

We have a few other boer does coming in... no names running about in my head yet, but I'm sure I'll rack my brain for something!


----------



## Canadiannee (Apr 3, 2013)

haha... go figure, just did a google search of farm name generators, and instead found one for goat names... Somebody's probably posted this before, but just in case anyone is in a pickle to find "just the right name" for their goat... maybe this might help! Although some names are downright ridiculous like -"Radu Red Cheese" (like huh?!?!) 

http://www.languageisavirus.com/pet-names/goat-name-generator.html


----------



## mikayladawn (Apr 3, 2013)

A few of my Nigerians. 

Pogo - as a kid she would vault herself up to , trying to get you to hold her. Someone made the comment that she looked like a pogo stick. And the name stuck!
Abba - we had recently seen a Mamma Mia play, the soundtrack is called Abba.
Mia - Abba's baby hence the Mamma Mia
Nada - actual name is Nadine. Mom just loved the name.
Kit-Kat - came with the name, but it really fits. The perfect chocolate brown with a small spot on her leg the color of the inside of a Kit-Kat. Plus, she is very sweet.
Lego - Adam (9 yrs) loves lego blocks and we let him name this buck.
Patchwork - he looks like someone took random pieces of a black goat and a white goat, and stuck them together. He is unique in his black and white coloring.


----------

